# Temp probe size and location



## Nebes (25/3/16)

Hi I'm currently ordering all my stuff for my build of my control box for a herms 4v system. 
What's everyone using size wise for there temp senser e.g. 1.5 inch 2.5 inch its to go into a 1/2 inch t-piece on the outlet of the hermit herms coil?
Also on the recirculating of the hlt am I better of putting the senser in just before it returns into the HLT or would u put in in the wall of the HLT say mid water? It will always be recurculating as it has its own pump.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## m3taL (25/3/16)

Hey mate i use PT-100 Probes the sealed 1/2" NPT ones got them off ebay from "The Man Emporium" 1 is on the Recirc side of the HLT pump where it gos back into the HLT and the other is on the Output of the Recirc on the Herms vessel.

1 Sestos PID to control either. if you find my thread on my 4v system you will see the locations


----------



## Nebes (25/3/16)

Thanks m3tal do u recall if they are 1.5 or 2.5 inch probes in your T-pieces?


----------



## m3taL (25/3/16)

Nebes said:


> Thanks m3tal do u recall if they are 1.5 or 2.5 inch probes in your T-pieces?


1.5


----------

